# Pac-dude pics



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

hey dudes..just a couple more pics..ive decided to name this guy smeagul..suits him better than pedro.
still a bit blurry tho.

Eden


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that albino horned frog looks amazing


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

He looks sweet! I cant wait untill mine gets that big!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yes,

very nice looking frog


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

awsome...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

How long have you had him and

how often do you feed him?


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

I have had him a few months now...i feed 2 large gut-loaded crickets per day.(every 12 hours) and hes been growin like a madfrog.

Ps. i use the flukers premium gut load formula(water-vitamins-food in one)

Eden


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

damn you can keep them in tanks like that?


----------

